

Why you won't run out of money - drusenko
http://david.weebly.com/1/post/2007/07/why-you-wont-run-out-of-money.html

======
sanj
I like this analysis. It articulates something I've believed for some time.

However, it makes a dangerous assumption, which is that the world makes
choices easy.

The startups I've worked with usually don't sink away into obscurity, or
explode into an IPO. There's in that big squishy middle where you have to
decide, at every step, whether or not to push on.

It is at those moments where it becomes an issue of whether you invest more
money (yours or someone else's).

